# Throat pain and swelling secondary to recent intubation



## jessv1910 (May 30, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could help me with this case. I'm not sure what code to apply for Throat pain and swelling secondary to recent intubation. The pt came to us after being treated in the ER for respiratory failure, and we treated the throat pain and swelling.
Thank you,


----------



## jessv1910 (May 31, 2012)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grintwig (Jun 5, 2012)

How about:
998.9 _Unspecified complication of procedure, not elsewhere classified_
and
784.1 _Throat pain_
and
784.2 _Swelling, mass, or lump in head and neck_

That may be too many but I added the two 700 codes to explain the complications


----------



## jessv1910 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you for your help!  I came up with the same complication code but I wasnt so sure. Thanks again.


----------

